# New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging



## Sabrewolf (Nov 6, 2008)

*Ti Prototype is Finished!! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

_*The New Gen 3 Is In! Smaller And Lighter !*_

*Here are some Assemblt pics of the Gen3 with the MicroSD reader *











To install the MicroSD card of any size, Just lift up the battery and slid it in 





And There you go!






The crosshatching will Not be on the Production Model.. Its the Machinists personal Edc 





Action Shot !!














Family Photos 
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_

_The Crosshatching you see on the Gen 3 will not be in the production model. My Machinist wanted that for his personal light _
_



_
_



_
_



_


_I edited this thread to have "Clickable" pictures_
_so it loads up faster on slow internet connections. _

This is a light that has gone from a rough, Hand-Made prototype,
to a CNC-Machined prototype. This Edc resembles a small deck 
of cards in the overall shape. But the dimensions are smaller.

Specs:
: 2.8" X 2.3" X 1/2in. Or 72mm X 60mm X 12mm _*Old Specs*_
: 2.7" X 2.2" X 0.4" Thick Or 68.8mm X 56mm X 10mm *< Gen 3 Specs*
: MC-E Led in Coolwhite (~400 Lumens) Or,
MC-E Led in Warmwhite (~350 Lumens)
: Lithium Polymer 800mA Battery rated for 10c or 8Ah discharge
: MaxFlex3 Driver configured for 1200mA Max Drive Current,
Driving the led with 600Ma per die on high.
Setup for UiP mode (Portable/Flashlight mode)
: 5 Level Output With High Being One Click Away
: Led for battery voltage and charging status
:Glow powder will be behind the lens and charged by the led
(color choices are ocean blue, red, orange, green, purple,
white, and pure blue) More info at www.Glowinc.com
: Built-In USB Charging Circuit with a charge rate of 100mA
(Pdf of circuit: http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/Components/MAX1551-MAX1555-1.pdf)

The Prices are not "Set in Stone".. 
$350 for Aluminum in 6061 (Anodized Black HAIII)
$400 for Titanium in Grade 2 (99% pure Ti W/Satin Finish)
Both will come with a Lanyard and Charger for the Home.

Options: (Prices not set)
:Money Clip (Custom holes will be drilled into the backside of the case)
:1/4-20 Mounting for Camera Tripod (Custom threaded from backside)
:MicroSD Memory Card Reader/Writer Builtin to Gen 3 Production Model
There is NO Extra Charge for the option. You just take apart the light
And slide in your own MicroSD card up to a 32Gig Capacity. 
:Artwork (Done by "Pontiaker")
:Tritium Markers
More options to come 



I have Re-Organized the pictures in a Present to past timeline...

That is the MicroSD 16 Gigabyte option.
It will show up as a drive letter when you
plug the light into your computer to charge.
You could run a Bootable Linux Distro from
it if ya wanted  "Readyboost" compatible 
Keep in mind, this is a prototype, and the 
final product will be Much Cleaner looking. 







Group Shots 













Gen 2 Titanium







Gen 1 Titanium










Gen 1 Aluminum













Handmade Aluminum with 
Titanium top cover
















Machining of Handmade Proto
















Beamshots for All versions


























*Those of you who are interested, *
*Please **let me know *
Okeedokee, Here is the Member List:

1. Hamheart
2. Fstop
3. kaichu dento
4. Stillphoto
5. Enzo Morocioli
6. Karlthev
7. Morelight
8. Ledaholic
9. Elakazam
10.MCMC
11 Christoph
12 Applevision
13 Starship
14 Brighterisbetter
15 Xflash
16 Monkeyboab
17 Roboholic
18 Scout24
19 JetskiMark
20 Nfetterly
21 Acourvil
22 Iconoclast
23 MWClint

SuperDuper Waaaahoooooo!


----------



## lumafist (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium!*



Sabrewolf said:


> And the price may hover around 350.........


 






This sounds fun...!
What optics/lens/reflector....?


----------



## Christoph (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium!*


----------



## karlthev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium!*

I am always looking for a new, innovative light--as are many, many others. The ceratinly sounds very interesting but I do believe the next step is one which you have identified---post some sketches just to whet our appetite....



Karl


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium!*



lumafist said:


> This sounds fun...!
> What optics/lens/reflector....?


 

I will be using a Half-Moon shaped lens without
a reflector (not needed). It will resemble a mini
aspheric lens setup. The beam output will be very
linear and even. I have done a quickie beam setup
with another light, and it looks pretty good!


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium!*


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium!*



kaichu dento said:


>


 
Unlike the Chimera 18650 Edc that i will have CNC 
machined, This one will be made by yours truly!
Soo, I may have one ready to go next week 
Keep an Eye out! And another thing.. The Frame
of the first light will be aluminum with a top cover
made from titanium. That will be the prototype
of course.. If there is enough interest, i may even
have them made in a large batch like its bigger brother.


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium!*

Maybe a Cree XP-E would fit better. Should have the same performance as the XR-Es.

Because of size constraints, I'm guessing that this light would have a very floody beam?

Maybe a lens like what McGizmo did with his helmet light thing, a clear acrylic tube cut in half lengthwise as the lens I think, might work.

Sounds really interesting.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium!*



Gunner12 said:


> Maybe a Cree XP-E would fit better. Should have the same performance as the XR-Es.
> 
> Because of size constraints, I'm guessing that this light would have a very floody beam?
> 
> ...


 

Check out the new pics^^ 
There is your answer to the beam type :devil:
I will probably end up Making the light
before i could get any sketches up first.
I actually don't have any drawing skills,
So my cousin does that.. But i won't get 
to him before the end of next week.
Sooo, I will just make a prototype first 
Keep an eye out!


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium!*

That was actually the type of beam I was thinking of.

8mm sounds really thin, but then because of the battery voltage, the driver might not need to be that big. I don't know much about electronics though, just a guess.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium! Progress Pics!*

Look Up ^^, All the way Up!


----------



## bmstrong (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium! Progress Pics!*

Interested. The Ti is 6/4? I could slide this in my wallet? Two stage possible?


----------



## jefft (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium! Progress Pics!*

Sabrewolf, very interesting stuff you've been coming up with over the last few months. Can't wait to see how this pans out...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium! Progress Pics!*



bmstrong said:


> Interested. The Ti is 6/4? I could slide this in my wallet? Two stage possible?


 
I will double-check the Grade of Ti..
I will prob be using a MaxFlex3 Driver. Here is the link:
http://www.taskled.com/maxflex.html
I have allready ordered some for testing and viability.
I was talking with George at Taskled, And i am pretty
much convinced that his product will make it into my
Edc "Chimera Mini" To Directly answer your question,
Yes, it has Waaay more than 2 modes.


Ohh, and Yes, it is Wallettable! But you may need to remove some
credit cards before you doo!


jefft said:


> Sabrewolf, very interesting stuff you've been coming up with over the last few months. Can't wait to see how this pans out...:thumbsup:


 

These are just things to tide you guys/gals over, For now 
Just wait.... And No, I'am not making it up


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium! Progress Pics!*

The Titanium is from MCMaster.com
part# 9051k33
and is a Pure Titanium Ultra Grade 2 as quoted by them.
The aluminum i used for the prototype is 6061.

When i get this prototype "Chimera Mini"
up and running, along with its bigger brother 
"Chimera", they will both be sent to my machinist 
for a run of 10 each.

The Chimera Mini will be Full titanium, but i don't know
what grade will be used as of yet.

Big Brother Chimera will be of the highest grade
Aluminum as price can allow.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

New Pics!!


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Looks neat:thumbsup:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Very nice, pending $$ I may be interested.


----------



## Morelite (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

I like it,


----------



## greenLED (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Awesome!
The USB charging idea reminds me of the long-forgotten Indium puck.


----------



## roguesw (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

This is so cool, belongs there with those spy cameras they used to use in the 40s 50s and 60s, very retro looking, heck, something both james bond and maxwell smart would be using. This looks very cool,love the design and recharging jack too.


----------



## saabluster (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Sabrewolf said:


> I had a little revalation last night while thinking of
> all the details that will make up the Chimera Edc..


Wow. From revelation to prototype in under a month. Not bad.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



saabluster said:


> Wow. From revelation to prototype in under a month. Not bad.


 
Now, If i could only pull that off with his Big Brother Chimera...
Ohh well..

My goal is to have Both Lights out BEFORE Christmas :thinking: 
But we will see how that goes..

Ohh, and Another thing......................
I have Another Light that will be in the works at the same time..
Think, "Bic Lighter" shape....

That is ALL!


----------



## saabluster (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Sabrewolf said:


> My goal is to have Both Lights out BEFORE Christmas :thinking:
> But we will see how that goes..


Got to get the gift buying crowd right? You sound like me. Trying to accomplish more than one human has the right to. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Sabrewolf --


That is REALLY cool looking ! 


Kinda' reminds me of the old "Vest Pocket Flashlights"

from circa 100 years ago.


A somewhat "retro - looking" device,

with totally modern, up-to-date innards.


I love it ! :kiss:


Plus, it's even waterproof, and strong enough to Sit on !


:twothumbs



Good Luck in your future flashlight-related ventures.

:goodjob:
_


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Looks very impressive Robert!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Burgess said:


> Sabrewolf --
> 
> 
> That is REALLY cool looking !
> ...


 


toby_pra said:


> Looks very impressive Robert!


 
Thanks !

I kinda liked the Retro Look too! I was going to put some art on the
front and back to really set this light out from the crowd.
As you may know, the Chimera is a Multi-Headed Beast. And it
usually has between 2 and 3 heads according to what tale you read :duh2:
The Bigger Chimera has 2 heads, and the Mini has a Multi-Die MC-E
going in it. Therefore, it is Classified as having multiple heads, And
Prob of the Warmwhite version. But that can be settled later.

Here is a Quickie Pic to show you what might be possible:






Or This:





These pics are just a representation to the "Chimera" Beast of Folklore.
They will be Ray-Traced on a stencil sheet, and media blasted on
top of the Polished Titanium for a 3D Effect. Let me know what you think.
I am going to try and finish this up soon. But as i said before, the
Glow Buttons and Mini P7 Edc are a top priority at the moment.

As it stands, the Chimera Mini may make it to production Before the its
bigger brother. I would like to know what all of you think of that idea?
Or should i focus on the "Chimera" instead? Its just that this light is
a bit easier for me to dow because its mainly a 2D part, whereas the
CHimera is fully 3D with Threads and such. Keep in mind that the
Mini will be full titanium. On the other hand, The Chimera will be an
aluminum body with a titanium top cover.....For Now....

Both lights will be waterproof and totally submersable to about 
~100ft/30m. The elcectronics in the Mini will be totally potted
in silicone. As for the Chimera, it will have a screwed down top
cover as to make it more easily servicable in the field. The Mini
is a bit too small to make it feild servicable, but the silicone
"Can" be removed to replace parts. But it takes some work.
As for the battery, That will be something you all would have
to send back to me for replacement. I will offer a warranty on
both lights for a period of time, and will be extendable for a
nominal fee. Say 1yr basic, and an extra 50$-75$ more for
and extra 2 years? This will be factored later, So don't hold me
to it. 

Again, Please let me know what you all think about producing
the Mini before its big brother  :thinking:


----------



## wquiles (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Very nice project 

Will


----------



## Christoph (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

mini first please
Chris


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Wow !
Very innovative design !!
:bow:
bernie


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

ITS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

NICE!!!

Looks pretty darn cool!!:twothumbs:naughty:

Great Job!!:thumbsup:


----------



## olrac (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

freakin awesome SW!!!:twothumbs


----------



## iconoclast (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium! Progress Pics!*

I just stumbled across this thread, and all I can say is "wow". This looks like it's going to be one awesome and very unique light. 



Sabrewolf said:


> I will double-check the Grade of Ti..
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



That seems to happen around here... buy a Ti light and then you need to remove some credit cards from your wallet. 

I'm looking forward to seeing more of this one.


----------



## schiesz (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium! Progress Pics!*

Wow, that is really sweet.


----------



## LukeA (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium! Progress Pics!*

Where does the switch go?


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium! Progress Pics!*

It's right on top in the flat surface where the indicator lights are. Clear silicone to allow the indicator lights to show, and flexible to allow switch activation.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium! Progress Pics!*

Merci ! !



kaichu dento said:


> It's right on top in the flat surface where the indicator lights are. Clear silicone to allow the indicator lights to show, and flexible to allow switch activation.


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Another Mini Edc... Yeah Yeah, I know! But it will be Titanium! Progress Pics!*

I think this has me even more interested than the 18650 light in the works Keep up the good work:twothumbs

~Chip


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

This small one is very neat, I like it but can't afford TI. :mecry:

Not sure where to post this but here goes:
You have the ability to make things happen. You can take an idea and quickly run with it. I would love to have you run with an idea of mine! It is very simple but I have never seen it. I have seen something in the realm of my idea but it is way more involved a light and uber expensive, the Spy. I want a 2 cell side by side but way more simple. It is a P60 compatible 2XCR123 side by side with a clicky switch either on the top or in the back. Like the main body of the Insight Technology M3 pistol light out of all Al but with a switch that is pocket friendly. The pistol light's swich comes on to easy if you try to put it in your pocket.
Have you ever seen what I am taking about? 

Am I the only person who would like to have that form factor? :candle:

The benefit of fast swapping LED modules and a shorter, more pocket friendly length. You could keep the cost low selling it as just a host! Lower prices = way more units sold.............

Hey I have dreams but no cash/skill to make them happen!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

I tell ya what.. Sketch me up something tangible. Is this something you
want to keep for yourself? Or do you want to sell it on the forums here?
Would you like it to have a builtin charging circuit? Howsabout a pistol
grip switch? Both of those things are allready in the works for my Chimera
Edc. It will also have a picatinny rail mount too. I can make the switch
work from either side of the light if you want. The sky is the limit here!
By the way, My Chimera will be able to house a P60 dropin , actually
2 of them to be precise :devil:



Sgt. LED said:


> This small one is very neat, I like it but can't afford TI. :mecry:
> 
> Not sure where to post this but here goes:
> You have the ability to make things happen. You can take an idea and quickly run with it. I would love to have you run with an idea of mine! It is very simple but I have never seen it. I have seen something in the realm of my idea but it is way more involved a light and uber expensive, the Spy. I want a 2 cell side by side but way more simple. It is a P60 compatible 2XCR123 side by side with a clicky switch either on the top or in the back. Like the main body of the Insight Technology M3 pistol light out of all Al but with a switch that is pocket friendly. The pistol light's swich comes on to easy if you try to put it in your pocket.
> ...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Sabrewolf said:


> I tell ya what.. Sketch me up something tangible. Is this something you
> want to keep for yourself? Or do you want to sell it on the forums here?
> Would you like it to have a builtin charging circuit? Howsabout a pistol
> grip switch? Both of those things are allready in the works for my Chimera
> ...


 
You can sell it by the hundreds if you want to! It would actually be an honor come to think of it. 
No charging circuit or port, just a simple door to open and put primary cells into.
No pistol rails or pistol grip switches.
I think a button on either the top or 1 side would do very well for me.
2 small tritium slots would be cool, 1 on each side! For the day I get more tritium..........

You see I have little money and the cooler and fancier you make it the less likley it is that I will ever own one. 
Anyway the idea is now yours to run with if you want it! I hope you do.

I will PM you an image or 2 tomorrow!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Does it need to be waterproof? if so, how far down? These are some things
i take into consideration when building stuff :thinking:
The only reason why i didn't build a 123-Based light was because there
is one allready, the 007.. I didn't want to copy his design. Thats all
i need around here, is to be accused of being a copycat :mecry:
I will take your design into consideration for production. All we need
to do is give it a cool name  Howsabout... Uhhm.. can't think....
Ohh well, you can come up with the name! :nana:





Sgt. LED said:


> You can sell it by the hundreds if you want to! It would actually be an honor come to think of it.
> No charging circuit or port, just a simple door to open and put primary cells into.
> No pistol rails or pistol grip switches.
> I think a button on either the top or 1 side would do very well for me.
> ...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Sabrewolf said:


> Does it need to be waterproof? if so, how far down? These are some things
> i take into consideration when building stuff :thinking:
> The only reason why i didn't build a 123-Based light was because there
> is one allready, the 007.. I didn't want to copy his design. Thats all
> ...


Common swimming pool depth is good enough for me. Heck even just dunkable is fine! 
I don't think you could be in danger of copycatting the Spy at all. 2 CR123's side by side have been used in pistol lights for way WAY longer than any SPY light and that's the only thing in common!

You have the head in the middle.
You have no rheostat control knob thingy.
You don't provide any light source, software, circuits, or reflector.
It can be LED or Incan at a whim while the spy is led only.
You could even run 2 RCR123's and make a high output incan!

As for the name, we shall have to work on that. The doublewide, the fatboy, little buddy, Mr. Stocky, Double shot, Wide Load?

Thank you for considering it, it's just one of those things I have always wanted and seemed do-able.
My dream..................


----------



## werdnawee (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Sgt. LED said:


> It can be LED or Incan at a whim while the spy is led only.
> You could even run 2 RCR123's and make a high output incan!


 
What about 2 heads and UI where you could use head 1, head 2 or both at the same time.

So you could have 1 LED and 1 Incan. Or 2 LED. Or 2 Incan.

Guess that might be getting too complicated?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Sgt. LED said:


> Common swimming pool depth is good enough for me. Heck even just dunkable is fine!
> I don't think you could be in danger of copycatting the Spy at all. 2 CR123's side by side have been used in pistol lights for way WAY longer than any SPY light and that's the only thing in common!
> 
> You have the head in the middle.
> ...


 

Heeeeey! I thought those were my names? Ha!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



werdnawee said:


> What about 2 heads and UI where you could use head 1, head 2 or both at the same time.
> 
> So you could have 1 LED and 1 Incan. Or 2 LED. Or 2 Incan.
> 
> Guess that might be getting too complicated?


 You are describing another project of his, the Chimera.


I really hope this host comes to reality! That would be amazing.
Maybe a Vote on the top 5 name choices?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Sgt. LED said:


> You are describing another project of his, the Chimera.
> 
> 
> I really hope this host comes to reality! That would be amazing.
> Maybe a Vote on the top 5 name choices?


 

Here is the light you speak of :thumbsup::
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209485

And Yes, it will be able to use P60 Dropins. That means you can use Incans :twothumbs

As it stands, the Chimera Mini may take the lead over the Chimera in
terms of when the final product will be out. 
Both lights Will come to fruition.. It just takes a little time though :mecry:


----------



## shomie911 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Fatboy is actually a pretty catchy name. :twothumbs

I think a two CR123 side by side P60 compatible host would be great.

Just the body and some sort of momentary or clicky switch, leave the lamp assembly or LED drop-in and the batteries to the end user.


----------



## lumafist (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



shomie911 said:


> Fatboy is actually a pretty catchy name. :twothumbs
> 
> I think a two CR123 side by side P60 compatible host would be great.
> 
> Just the body and some sort of momentary or clicky switch, leave the lamp assembly or LED drop-in and the batteries to the end user.


 

*+1*


*And please include a clip....*


----------



## werdnawee (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Sabrewolf said:


> Here is the light you speak of :thumbsup::
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209485
> 
> And Yes, it will be able to use P60 Dropins. That means you can use Incans :twothumbs


 
Whoa!!! That's awesome!!!

I now have another thread to save in my favourites.

I think why I haven't seen your "Chimera" project is because the title of the thread is "*Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ??*" which doesn't indicate the 2 reflector concept etc.

Great idea!!!!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Sweet I guess it is the *Fatboy*!
I guess a clip could be an option, I saw it as an _in_ the pocket light but why not.

I think the Fatboy needs it's own thread so the mini Chimera info can keep going uninterrupted. Will need to do some cut and paste!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

You guys are killing mee! Ha!
I will start another thread soon.. 
I allready have some P60 hosts on the
way with my current order of Mini Edc's..
I will be using those for the Bigger Chimera,
And could use the leftover ones for the *"Fatboy"*
Project. Are you sure you wanna call it that though?
Taskled allready has that name on one of his driver boards?
Would we get yelled at or something? Since you guys
though of the name, then you can ask him :devil:
I can work something up in the next month i guess.
But my Chimera Mini goes first! Mwahahaha!

Ohh, and i guess i will change the name of the
Chimera thread.



werdnawee said:


> Whoa!!! That's awesome!!!
> 
> I now have another thread to save in my favourites.
> 
> ...


 


Sgt. LED said:


> Sweet I guess it is the *Fatboy*!
> I guess a clip could be an option, I saw it as an _in_ the pocket light but why not.
> 
> I think the Fatboy needs it's own thread so the mini Chimera info can keep going uninterrupted. Will need to do some cut and paste!


----------



## Stillphoto (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Wow, color me interested, I love the form factor.

Can't help but picture it with really thin grooves down the length of the top cover, and all polished up, like an old lighter. I found an example here http://www.lightersdirect.com/Pipe_....html?osCsid=44c722463101efc986a787c80107feaf

Would definitely make for a sleek "executive" light that could be worn in a suit pocket or slacks easily.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

While i do like that vertical line design, I wanted this
light to take on an Old World Feel. It will have some
really nice artwork on the front and back, And some 
nice lines or dimples down the side. 



Stillphoto said:


> Wow, color me interested, I love the form factor.
> 
> Can't help but picture it with really thin grooves down the length of the top cover, and all polished up, like an old lighter. I found an example here http://www.lightersdirect.com/Pipe_....html?osCsid=44c722463101efc986a787c80107feaf
> 
> Would definitely make for a sleek "executive" light that could be worn in a suit pocket or slacks easily.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Sabrewolf said:


> While i do like that vertical line design, I wanted this
> light to take on an Old World Feel. It will have some
> really nice artwork on the front and back, And some
> nice lines or dimples down the side.


If these really take off, in the future you could offer special runs with different basic motifs. The Old World feel could be translated many different ways as could modern and the sky would basically be the limit.


----------



## Stillphoto (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

That's cool Sabrewolf...Works for me!


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Looks really awesome Robert!!!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Yannow, It really puts a smile on my face when i read all
the uplifting comments 

I would like you all to comment on how the artwork
should done on the Chimera Mini. And i will combine
the best to make a light that everyone can appreciate.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Here is a comparison of a Jetbeam Pro III ST to my Mini:





Both are about 1 foot away from the same white sheet i 
use for every flashlight "Modeling" pic i ever take :huh:

More Pics to look at!



























I have been using this light for a couple of weeks now 
I LOVE THIS THING! It is by far, the best edc i have ever carried.
When it needs to be recharged, all i have to do is find a spare
Usb Plug on my computer or a wall-wart. I normally use it on 
level 1, but go to 5 frequently. It is programmed for 1000mA
within the MaxFlex3 software. The final product will have the
MaxFlex3 Driver incorporated if i can get enough quantity from
George At Taskled.com

As far as the Charging goes.. After a full day of using the light
looking in dark computer closets and dark ceilings running wires,
I plug it into a usb port. It takes about 4-5hrs to charge when the
batt goes down to 3.5v (Medium Level). A full charge from 3.2v
takes about 8hrs. The Maxflex is setup for 3.2v Low, 3.5v Medium. 

The charge rate is 100mA from my builtin
charging circuit setup. That way the battery lasts longer because
of the lower charge current. I "Could" use the 300mA charge
output from the chip.. But that won't work from Usb. It will
simply overload the Usb Bus, and turn off that particular port.
This Thing fits in my pocket so well, that i Forget it! Almost
made it into the Wash a few times  It normally sits in the
little Lighter Pocket on the right-side of my jeans. But if i
clear out the wallet of useless creditcards and cash,
Then it will fit there too! Who needs Cash and CC's Anyways?

Any Comments? 

Enjoy


----------



## lumafist (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Sabrewolf said:


> Any Comments?
> 
> Enjoy


 

*A floodmonster.............!!!!*


Very nice impressive beam...


----------



## Sprocketman (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

I don't know if I can afford one, but if I had designed an EDC and had your skills, it would have looked like this! Flat form factor, flood beam, recharge gently by USB--you've hit it just right for me.

Lurking and hoping.

Randy


----------



## concept0 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

I was just thinking about building something like this the other day! Then I realized I have no electronics or machining skills... :thumbsdow

My only thought is that it should have a full-size male USB connector. It could retract back into the light via a switch like a Sandisk flashdrive. The best part about this light is its ability to charge from a ubiquitous USB port that you can find anywhere. If you have to carry around a USB-miniUSB cable to charge, then it kind of defeats a lot of the utility of this light. Kind of like how my Nokia N95 can act as a flash drive/memory card reader, but never does because I don't carry around its data cable...

Anyway, cool concept... these are just my $.02!


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



concept0 said:


> My only thought is that it should have a full-size male USB connector. It could retract back into the light via a switch like a Sandisk flashdrive. The best part about this light is its ability to charge from a ubiquitous USB port that you can find anywhere. If you have to carry around a USB-miniUSB cable to charge, then it kind of defeats a lot of the utility of this light. Kind of like how my Nokia N95 can act as a flash drive/memory card reader, but never does because I don't carry around its data cable...


I get your gist, but you're comparing apples to oranges, or worse yet, apples to lychee fruit. You can find a usb cable anywhere these days, but not so your Nokia specific cable. Besides, if it had a retractable usb connector, very often you'd have to find an even rarer socket to plug usb cable for all the recessed or back panel access usb ports. The usb cable this will use to charge with is so common, cheap and pocketable that it's perfect in my view!


----------



## concept0 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



kaichu dento said:


> I get your gist, but you're comparing apples to oranges, or worse yet, apples to lychee fruit. You can find a usb cable anywhere these days, but not so your Nokia specific cable. Besides, if it had a retractable usb connector, very often you'd have to find an even rarer socket to plug usb cable for all the recessed or back panel access usb ports. The usb cable this will use to charge with is so common, cheap and pocketable that it's perfect in my view!


 

Actually, my N95 uses the same cable, mini-USB. I can never find a cable unless I bring one with me...

But I take your point, the form factor of this design would not make for a useful pop-out USB connector...


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

I though about a flip-out usb plug..
But what happens if the thing is stuck in
you computer charging, And you accidentally
bump the light Then you loose a usb port 
on your computer, and possibly bend the 
connector on the light, rendering it useless.

As mentioned before, the Mini Usb cable is
so common these days. And, i will include
a 1 meter cable and possibly a combo 
charger that will work in the car or home.
That will be decided later though


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

I just read through this thread and i'm really intrigued...

I like the artwork idea, as it brings a truly unique look to the light.... But, personally I like the look of the bare aluminum... Going to a Titanium body seems nice too, though i'm not too keen on rare earth metals...

If the Chimera Mini were offered in all bare aluminum you'd have my money. I think it would go well with the look of my PowerBook G4, and fit nicely in its carry case... 

Also, I'm really pleased with the beamshots and the tint quality.. I think you've really designed a decent optic for the LED. 

I look forward to seeing this light pan out.. Just throw me in the "wants bare al" bin.

Good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Those are awesome! The USB charger is the deal maker for me, plus I think it looks very stylish. I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



KeyGrip said:


> Those are awesome! The USB charger is the deal maker for me



Same here.. This can carry around with my laptop... My laptop's EDC you might say..:tinfoil:


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Actually, it will be thinner than it is now.. 2mm or so  
Right now, its about 9.7mm or 0.38in thick.
I was a little worried about the strength of aluminum at that
thickness. I have to do some more testing though. At the moment,
the Current Prototype is machined out of a solid AL block, and capped
with a Grade 2 Titanium cover that is 0.56mm or 0.022in thick.
I wanted to make it as thin as possible.. So maybe i can offer
2 different designs for sale, A 6061? Anodized Aluminum Model,
Or a Slightly thinner Titaium. The price difference would not be
too great between the 2 for reasons of labor to put them all together.
There is Alot of work involved to assemble these things. And the
bigger Chimera would be even more so, due to the Twin Heads.
I want to make the battery user-servicable, and it would pop out
after you removed the top cover screws. The screws themselves
are undecided.. Maybe a nice counter-sunk, stainless flathead
for a nostalgic feel? Or maybe a Torx? 

I am not worried about galvanic corrosion, for
the few of you that though about the dissimilar metals. There is
so little metal there, and i will be using a Locktite on the screws
anyways. Any more suggestions folks? Keep em' comin!



Enzo Morocioli said:


> I just read through this thread and i'm really intrigued...
> 
> I like the artwork idea, as it brings a truly unique look to the light.... But, personally I like the look of the bare aluminum... Going to a Titanium body seems nice too, though i'm not too keen on rare earth metals...
> 
> ...


----------



## mcmc (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Sabrewolf, looks very neat =)
Now, if you could incorporate a touch-sensitive dimming strip...! Haha =) Somehow I feel like with your skills, you'd be able to do it!!


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



mcmc said:


> Sabrewolf, looks very neat =)
> Now, if you could incorporate a touch-sensitive dimming strip...! Haha =) Somehow I feel like with your skills, you'd be able to do it!!


Yeah, with a fingerprint reader and memory of each users personal preferences!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



mcmc said:


> Sabrewolf, looks very neat =)
> Now, if you could incorporate a touch-sensitive dimming strip...! Haha =) Somehow I feel like with your skills, you'd be able to do it!!


 

Uh Oh! Who told you that? !
I was actually gonna use that in the Chimera Twin Head !
Now the cat is outta the bag! That will be a 2nd or 3rd rev
on the bigger Chimera.. But for now, its only gonna be clickies.
I was going to use a D2DIM Driver with an External PWM Control
to adjust the light output. And build a circuit using a .25in
wide by 2in long touch strip for brightness and mode settings.
Ha! I know, You put microphone in my house 
Good Thinking though! 

P.S. I am not kidding! That was my "Original" Idea for controlling the light.
Well, the Bigger Chimera Anyways


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



kaichu dento said:


> Yeah, with a fingerprint reader and memory of each users personal preferences!


 
You better watch out! I may do that just to "Spite" you! Mwahaha!
Okay, now i really need some sleep! :thinking:


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Enzo Morocioli said:


> Same here.. This can carry around with my laptop... My laptop's EDC you might say..:tinfoil:


 '

Ohh! Maybe i can design a light that slides in the PCCARD Slot on the
side of the laptop? I'am on a roll! Or Crazy? Don't know which? :thinking:


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Sabrewolf said:


> The charge rate is 100mA from my builtin
> charging circuit setup. That way the battery lasts longer because
> of the lower charge current. I "Could" use the 300mA charge
> output from the chip.. But that won't work from Usb. It will
> ...



IIRC the USB bus is 500mA and if you charge off of a powered USB hub I don't think 300mA would be too much. The only time I've had trouble with USB power was when I had one bus branched too many times with unpowered devices that drew a bunch of current.

-LT


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Lunal_Tic said:


> IIRC the USB bus is 500mA and if you charge off of a powered USB hub I don't think 300mA would be too much. The only time I've had trouble with USB power was when I had one bus branched too many times with unpowered devices that drew a bunch of current.
> 
> -LT


 

The only problem with charging from the 300mA side of the I.C. is...
It draws nearly 600mA when it starts! That little bugger is voracious!
So, when i tried it, the Usb port shut down  Bummer 
But, The Bigger Chimera will use a Wall Transformer to run from the
300mA charge pin instead.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Interesting. Is your test computer fairly new and do you have other USB devices running on it? I can't remember where I saw it but some USB devices pull more than 500mA but seem to work without an added power supply. I've charged via USB an Archos PMP that is supplied with charger that is something over 1A though I don't know if it has something in its circuitry that automagically lowers the draw with USB. Takes a while to get it charged via USB but it'll work. 

-LT


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Lunal_Tic said:


> Interesting. Is your test computer fairly new and do you have other USB devices running on it? I can't remember where I saw it but some USB devices pull more than 500mA but seem to work without an added power supply. I've charged via USB an Archos PMP that is supplied with charger that is something over 1A though I don't know if it has something in its circuitry that automagically lowers the draw with USB. Takes a while to get it charged via USB but it'll work.
> 
> -LT


 
The usb port will only charge a device with more than 100mA if it 
actually "Requests" it in the Usb Subsystem of the OS. Otherwise,
it will shut down the port to save it from a potential problem.
Since the charge IC that i have does not utilize an ID subsystem
that a computer recognizes, it will not allow any more than 100mA
to the circuit for charging.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

I guess those USB vaccuums, lava lamps and coffee warmers over here (you wouldn't believe some of the stuff they've got) don't just draw juice but actually "talk" to the USB hub via the hardware (since they don't show up in the OS) to tell it how much will be needed. I wonder if you could hack one of those cheapies for the controller. Just thinking out loud. However it works out, looks like a slick project.

-LT


----------



## CodeOfLight (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Include a 2gb micro sd in it. Instead of a USB "Flash Drive" you will have a USB "Flashlight Drive".


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

I would do that, but i have to pay the IEEE Association
royalties to use that chip in my design. If i just ripped it out
of another product, and they found out.. You wouldn't
see me here anymore :wave: But the other reason is becuase
it may damage someones Usb port with that much 
charging current.
Laptops are especially sensitive to that situation.
So, Just to play it safe, i wanna keep the current low.





Lunal_Tic said:


> I guess those USB vaccuums, lava lamps and coffee warmers over here (you wouldn't believe some of the stuff they've got) don't just draw juice but actually "talk" to the USB hub via the hardware (since they don't show up in the OS) to tell it how much will be needed. I wonder if you could hack one of those cheapies for the controller. Just thinking out loud. However it works out, looks like a slick project.
> 
> -LT


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



CodeOfLight said:


> Include a 2gb micro sd in it. Instead of a USB "Flash Drive" you will have a USB "Flashlight Drive".


 
Jeesh! There is no satisfying yous peoples! :nana:
If i did that, then i would need 2 seperate Usb ports
on the light  You can just use those really tiny usb
adapters for Micro SD cards:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15386
And then stick it on your keychain.


----------



## hamheart (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: *Member List Added* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

YES first on the list :nana::twothumbs


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Lookie at post number 1 for some tastie new pics. :candle:


----------



## FsTop (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Love the beam. Please add me to the interested list. Whichever version is thinner, although I'd prefer aluminum for the lower weight.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

I'm going to go ahead and be on the list just in case I can afford one!

Just looking at the pictures, I was wondering if the driver board couldn't be placed off to the side with nothing in it to allow for an even wider battery with a touch more capacity?


----------



## Stillphoto (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

As KD said above, may as well jump aboard just in case. I really like this form factor.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Add me to the member list for the Chimera Mini!!!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

I tried messing with that idea.. If i wanted to go bigger,
The light would have to be 1/3 bigger :mecry:
This is the battery i have in the light right now:
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=341
And here is the battery that will make it into the final product:
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=4529
I figured you may have noticed the capacity difference between
this battery shown above^ and the one shown in my prototype.
This battery^ is 60mA smaller in capacity compared to the
prototype. The reason for this, Is because the one above^ is
a High Current 2c 8000mA batt, whereas the prototype has a 
2c rated batt . The lower "C" batt cannot handle the higher 
currents from driving the MC-E on high for nearly as long as the 
higher spec batt can. So, What i am using is an R.C. batt in
my final design. It is basically over rated for the job, and therefore
will last alot longer under bigger loads than a slightly-higher capacity
battery that can't do high current loads. Does that make sense?
What i am aiming for, Is a pocket light that you wont have to 
replace the battery on for quite a long time. Even if you use it
every single day 



kaichu dento said:


> I'm going to go ahead and be on the list just in case I can afford one!
> 
> Just looking at the pictures, I was wondering if the driver board couldn't be placed off to the side with nothing in it to allow for an even wider battery with a touch more capacity?


----------



## karlthev (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I'm in on this one as well.


Karl


----------



## Morelite (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I would like in on this too.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



karlthev said:


> I'm in on this one as well.
> 
> 
> Karl


 


Morelite said:


> I would like in on this too.


 

Done, And Done!


----------



## netprince (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I am interested too, depends on the price though...

Curious: You mentioned the 100ma charge limit a few posts back. What about the usb wall adapters that put out 500ma? I'm thinking about my iphone charger for example. They have an extra 2v on the data lines so devices know its ok to draw 500ma...


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



netprince said:


> I am interested too, depends on the price though...


 
I have the Ballpark price listed in the first post.. Buuut, There is ALOT
of stuffs and pictures to thumb through.. And No, i am not trying
to be a smarta..

350.00 is the Ballpark Price.. You still wanna be in the list?


----------



## netprince (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Sorry I missed it. Its a little to steep for me. Good luck with the project though, it looks cool.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



netprince said:


> I am interested too, depends on the price though...
> 
> Curious: You mentioned the 100ma charge limit a few posts back. What about the usb wall adapters that put out 500ma? I'm thinking about my iphone charger for example. They have an extra 2v on the data lines so devices know its ok to draw 500ma...


 

There is a slight possibility that the charger could handle it..
But when the charging I.C. is connected to the 300mA pin,
It can actually draw 600mA from the source. I tried that
on a Motorola Charger, and it shut off.. 
As the horse says in Ren and Stimpy, "No Sir, I didn't like it"
(i love that show)

All in All, i wanted to keep compatibility with Every device it
is plugged into. So finding a high-current charger of 1000mA
or more is not needed. The other reason was to keep the 
battery lasting as long of a life as possible by charging it
with a lower current. Even from Dead, it won't take more
than an overnight charge to fill er up :thumbsup:


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I'm interested, please add me to the list. Can you post a picture of it in your hand for size reference? 

Thanks


----------



## Jarl (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

That's fantastic, very innovative. Good work  (wish I had enough $$$ to be in!)


----------



## Elakazam (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

WOW,...a very innovative light! I´m interested too!


----------



## hamheart (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

saber i think i am going to have to be in on this edc to, your draining my wallet with these great lights:devil:.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



ledaholic said:


> I'm interested, please add me to the list. Can you post a picture of it in your hand for size reference?
> 
> Thanks


 
Here ya go !

Uhm, I have Big hands by the way...









There are enough pics in the first post anyways..

I am working with a new machinist to get a CNC Prototype out to show
you all what a "Machine Made" version will look like


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Thanks Sabrewolf! I thought I had a pretty good idea of the size until you said you put it in your jeans watch pocket. It is smaller than I thought, I like it!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



ledaholic said:


> Thanks Sabrewolf! I thought I had a pretty good idea of the size until you said you put it in your jeans watch pocket. It is smaller than I thought, I like it!


 
The CNC prototype will be slightly bigger.. About 0.08" around the perimeter.
It needs to be that way to accomodate the oring seal under the lid.
But if i showed you both lights seperately, you wouldn't really notice.
I will have pics as soon as i can.


----------



## mcmc (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Yowie, looks awesome! Might want to update the Cree Q5 mention in the first post, to Cree MC-E ...

Pls put me on the 'interest' list!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



mcmc said:


> Yowie, looks awesome! Might want to update the Cree Q5 mention in the first post, to Cree MC-E ...
> 
> Pls put me on the 'interest' list!


 
Uh, Oh! Another Interested person?
What have i done!! Mwahahaha!

I will edit the post to reflect the Full Specs
and some better pictures once i have the 
CNC Prototype in my hands and working.
But for now, some things can change


----------



## Christoph (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I thought I was on the list could you fix that oversight on my part.
C


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Christoph said:


> I thought I was on the list could you fix that oversight on my part.
> C


 

Will do! :wave:


----------



## LED Boatguy (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



Sabrewolf said:


> Any Comments?


 
Simply awesome. I love those warm and/or high CRI colors.

Couple thoughts:

You said you're heating your basement with the clothes dryer discharge. It's an ELECTRIC dryer, right?

Please give that LiIon battery the attention it deserves, i.e., use a dedicated charging chip or at least something that follows the LiIon charging guidelines. Here's a good primer.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: ITS ALIVE !! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



LED Boatguy said:


> Simply awesome. I love those warm and/or high CRI colors.
> 
> Couple thoughts:
> 
> ...


 
Yup Yup, the warm white is awesome!

The N.G. Dryer only emits water vapor as exaust. And my basement
is drafty anyways 

As for the charging.. I have a charging I.C. specifically made for
li-ion/poly batteries incoorporated in the light


----------



## applevision (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Wow!

This is an impressive light!

A few thoughts:

1. The Mini is the way to go--please put me in for one!

2. For Sgt. LED's light name, how about "El Pasodoble"? (means "double step" in Spanish...)

3. I am excited about Titanium in part because of the general excitement about Titanium... but I would agree with *FsTop* and a few others that if a beautiful raw Aluminum version existed, _especially at a lower price_, this would be an extremely sexy version. Totally looking like a MacBook! Plus cheaper, easier to machine, and with almost 10x the heat dissipation properties... 

Sabrewolf, this is some exciting stuff you have going on over there! What's crazy is that I have been hungry for some real innovation in lights and am just now discovering the custom community--it is just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



applevision said:


> Wow!
> 
> This is an impressive light!
> 
> ...


 

Pm'ed !


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

This looks great, nice work man
CCB


----------



## Haz (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

This is impressive, i like!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Haz said:


> This is impressive, i like!


 

You wanna buy one


----------



## karlthev (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Why SURE he does! When are we going to be testing and using them?


Karl


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



karlthev said:


> Why SURE he does! When are we going to be testing and using them?
> 
> 
> Karl


 

Weeeelllll,
I have my machinist buddy workin on the Aluminum Ptototype
as we speak.. Once i have it in hand and asemble it, Then the
work will start on the Ti Consumer versions. I have some parts
on order for it too.. More batteries, Coolwhite/Warmwhite MC-E
leds too. It will be soon  And a Passaround will be setup for 
some lucky Cpf'ers to play with :twothumbs Here are some CNC Alu 
Prototype pics to enjoy:
















And NO, that is not Styrofoam! Its the way the light reflects off the sandblasted Awoominum 


Here is My Handmade Version to show the "CNC" difference :nana:










P.s. Can you spot the Lanyard hole :nana:


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Sabrewolf said:


> P.s. Can you spot the Lanyard hole :nana:



Same side as the USB charging plug, diagonal hole through the corner?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Enzo Morocioli said:


> Same side as the USB charging plug, diagonal hole through the corner?


 
Woohoo! You win a Prize!
I don't know what it is yet....:nana:


----------



## Monkeyboab (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I like this! What timescale we talking till end product? Just working out how much time id have to save.

Rob


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Monkeyboab said:


> I like this! What timescale we talking till end product? Just working out how much time id have to save.
> 
> Rob


 

Shootin for a few weeks from now 
There will be pre-pay orders going too.
And i will do a passaround when i have
an extra light to do so


----------



## Monkeyboab (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Keep me posted, really like this and with the money clip its awesome, anyone wanna buy a kidney?

Rob


----------



## starship (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Sabrewolf,

Exciting stuff - please add me to the list!

Best regards


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Can you put me down for the pass-around.:wave:

I really like the way this is looking!!
Nice to see another light designed differently!!:thumbsup:

Excellent Job!:twothumbs


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I may have overlooked it a bit, but how did you plan to waterproof this light? Would there be a bead machined out of the main housing perimeter which would accomodate a gasket/o-ring type seal?

Also, at $350-ish I'm interested to be on the list if not too late of course.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Monkeyboab said:


> Keep me posted, really like this and with the money clip its awesome, anyone wanna buy a kidney?
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


 
Unfortunately, i dont do Organ Trades 



starship said:


> Sabrewolf,
> 
> Exciting stuff - please add me to the list!
> 
> Best regards


 
Starship Added !



DaFABRICATA said:


> Can you put me down for the pass-around.:wave:
> 
> I really like the way this is looking!!
> Nice to see another light designed differently!!:thumbsup:
> ...


 
I think i will do 5-10 members with a max time of 3 days each.
You all can do a writup and comparisons to your other Edc's 
against the Chimera Mini for all too see. I guess the shipping
between each member will have to be insured. And "if" you
want to buy the light, then the shipping costs you incurred will
be deducted from the final price.. Of course you would need
to have the reciept from the shipment... 
Still pondering it though :thinking:



brighterisbetter said:


> I may have overlooked it a bit, but how did you plan to waterproof this light? Would there be a bead machined out of the main housing perimeter which would accomodate a gasket/o-ring type seal?
> 
> Also, at $350-ish I'm interested to be on the list if not too late of course.


 
Added!!

The Entire top cover will have a silicone backing for water proofing.
There will be 5 screws in the top cover to secure it down.
And the light will be fully servicable by any capable person.
There will be options for the light, Ie,
A Money clip, Picatinny rail mount, Belt clip similar to cell phones,
A magnet mount, 1/4-20 mount for camera tripods, and a really
nice Handmade and embossed leather belt pouch. More to Come!!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Cool thanks for the add. May I humbly make the suggestion to please DO NOT USE phillips head screws for holding the cover on. On a light such as this (I know titanium isn't exactly exotic, but it's certainly nicer than aluminum :naughty, nothing would chafe my skin more than having a cheap looking phillips head screw which could easily strip, or have the screwdriver head slip out and scratch the light. I'd advise either button-top or flush-countersunk allen or torx head fasteners for this light. My .02


----------



## XFlash (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Love the idea and looks can I be added to the list.
Thanks


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



brighterisbetter said:


> Cool thanks for the add. May I humbly make the suggestion to please DO NOT USE phillips head screws for holding the cover on. On a light such as this (I know titanium isn't exactly exotic, but it's certainly nicer than aluminum :naughty, nothing would chafe my skin more than having a cheap looking phillips head screw which could easily strip, or have the screwdriver head slip out and scratch the light. I'd advise either button-top or flush-countersunk allen or torx head fasteners for this light. My .02


 

The screws will be flush allen/torx.... Don't worry


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



XFlash said:


> Love the idea and looks can I be added to the list.
> Thanks


 

Sweet!
Added!


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Sabrewolf said:


> The Entire top cover will have a silicone backing for water proofing.
> There will be 5 screws in the top cover to secure it down.
> And the light will be fully servicable by any capable person.
> There will be options for the light, Ie,
> ...


----------



## Monkeyboab (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

No organ trades, what kind of light manufacturer are you?:laughing:


Im in anyway if you could add me to the list that would be grand!

Rob


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



kaichu dento said:


>


 
What did i Say Wrong???


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Sabrewolf said:


> What did i Say Wrong???


I fainted because it sounds so good! I'm okay now!


----------



## Roboholic (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I have been looking now since the start of this thread. This is a great out of the box design. I was not sure about the slim rectangular design until I remember that I always grab my Spy when I need a light. I also like the idea of being able to EDC a light in my back pocket. I like the idea of the all Al just for the cost difference. 

Please add me to the list.

Thanks Rob


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Roboholic said:


> I have been looking now since the start of this thread. This is a great out of the box design. I was not sure about the slim rectangular design until I remember that I always grab my Spy when I need a light. I also like the idea of being able to EDC a light in my back pocket. I like the idea of the all Al just for the cost difference.
> 
> Please add me to the list.
> 
> Thanks Rob


 

Thanks :thumbsup:
Your Added !!


----------



## scout24 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Sabrewolf-
Very interested- great to see thinking outside the box. Very impressive. Please put me on the list, and let me know about both versions, the TI as well as the AL. Thank you! Great looking light!
Scout24


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



scout24 said:


> Sabrewolf-
> Very interested- great to see thinking outside the box. Very impressive. Please put me on the list, and let me know about both versions, the TI as well as the AL. Thank you! Great looking light!
> Scout24


 
I PM'ed ya!

But the price diff between the Alu and Ti is not going to be very
significant... I will have more details in a couple weeks.. 
Added to the List!!


----------



## JetskiMark (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Very innovative project.

Please add me to the interest list.


----------



## applevision (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Sabrewolf said:


>



Good gravy! *Sabrewolf*, you are an artist of the highest caliber! 
Confession: I have been excited about this light but was not totally sure I would love it... I think somehow those initial hand-made prototype pics conjured the image in my mind that it would somehow lack polish... (totally unfair, I know, I know... but it was a tiny little sentiment)

Until now. 

I am flabbergasted! The images are spectacular! This is really shaping up to be a legendary light! And your ideas are so cool and so cutting edge!! Anyways, not to sound like I am :bow: or :drunk: or



, but



!
I'm just



...

Thanks, *Sabrewolf*!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



applevision said:


> Good gravy! *Sabrewolf*, you are an artist of the highest caliber!
> Confession: I have been excited about this light but was not totally sure I would love it... I think somehow those initial hand-made prototype pics conjured the image in my mind that it would somehow lack polish... (totally unfair, I know, I know... but it was a tiny little sentiment)
> 
> Until now.
> ...


 

Ohh, Please dont give me all the credit here,
My Machinist is the one that did the work..
I just gave him rough dimensions on the design.
I dont like taking credit that isnt mine 
We are working together on the design and
should have a CNC proto soon :thumbsup:
The finished product will have a Satin finish,
not polished.. Unless you ask for it. 
If the artwork is something you want, then
it will be bead-blasted onto the top/bottom
covers with a slightly polished background.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



JetskiMark said:


> Very innovative project.
> 
> Please add me to the interest list.


 
Will Do!!


----------



## applevision (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Sabrewolf said:


> Ohh, Please dont give me all the credit here,
> My Machinist is the one that did the work..
> I just gave him rough dimensions on the design.
> I dont like taking credit that isnt mine
> ...



Fair enough, but to some extent, a machinist is only as good as the design he's working from! :nana:

Satin finish sounds delightful! (I was using "polished" in the less literal sense in my prior post). I can't wait to see how the artwork looks on it. Dude: !


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



applevision said:


> Fair enough, but to some extent, a machinist is only as good as the design he's working from! :nana:
> 
> Satin finish sounds delightful! (I was using "polished" in the less literal sense in my prior post). I can't wait to see how the artwork looks on it. Dude: !


 

Hehe, My machinist happens to be a CPF Member. :thinking:

Ohhhh, i see how it is! you Were making fun of my handmade proto!
Shame on you!:nana::shakehead :devil: :tinfoil:


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Sabrewolf please add me to the list, looks fantastic. Your ideas on all the "extras" are great too.

Neale


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



nfetterly said:


> Sabrewolf please add me to the list, looks fantastic. Your ideas on all the "extras" are great too.
> 
> Neale


 
Sweet! Added!!


----------



## csshih (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

heya sabre, any updates


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



csshih said:


> heya sabre, any updates


 

Well,

I gots my CNC Aluminum Prototype :twothumbs
And i will have the Titanium Proto soon 



More pics will bee soon


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Okay...
New pics are in the first post, along with a revised description of the light :thumbsup:


----------



## Morelite (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

looking good :twothumbs


----------



## csshih (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

indeed. my wish was granted. :twothumbs


----------



## karlthev (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Just saw the latest--very nice!


Karl


----------



## bugsy714 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

That is a really innovative design!


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

It looks like you have plenty of room on your light for a simple 1/4-20 through hole that would work for the camera mount without and add on.

A thumb screw could be made for the 1/4-20 through hole to hold a clip or the other accessories that you mentioned. Maybe a small hole for a locator pin close to the 1/4-20 through hole to keep the accessories from turning. This way the accessories could be removed without tools.

What do you think?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Grumpy said:


> It looks like you have plenty of room on your light for a simple 1/4-20 through hole that would work for the camera mount without and add on.
> 
> A thumb screw could be made for the 1/4-20 through hole to hold a clip or the other accessories that you mentioned. Maybe a small hole for a locator pin close to the 1/4-20 through hole to keep the accessories from turning. This way the accessories could be removed without tools.
> 
> What do you think?


 

I have though about it.. And its still on my mind. But the hole would have 
to be off-center. I could do one for you if ya wanted to buy a light.
But i think it would be a custom jobby for those who want it. The extra
cost would be prob be around 10-15 dollars. That should cover the broken
taps to get the job done


----------



## Morelite (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I know I don't want any extra holes in mine, I like the clean smooth look. :nana:


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Sabrewolf said:


> I have though about it.. And its still on my mind. But the hole would have
> to be off-center. I could do one for you if ya wanted to buy a light.
> But i think it would be a custom jobby for those who want it. The extra
> cost would be prob be around 10-15 dollars. That should cover the broken
> taps to get the job done



Just throwing some ideas out there for you to consider. 

I like this light and will consider buying one after some reviews etc.

I would definately like to get in on a passaround.


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

This looks fantastic. I think I've made mistakes in the past not getting titanium when i could have, going to go with titanium this time around....

It would be nice if the belt clip & money clip were interchangeable (same holes, presumably easier for manufacture) - I can see using either of them at various times...

I like the idea of threaded hole in case, nice option & I know Sabrewolf is all about options!! Nothing like customizing custom lights!

This has come along nicely, how do you keep all these projects moving forward?

Neale


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



nfetterly said:


> This looks fantastic. I think I've made mistakes in the past not getting titanium when i could have, going to go with titanium this time around....
> 
> It would be nice if the belt clip & money clip were interchangeable (same holes, presumably easier for manufacture) - I can see using either of them at various times... Yes, Both light versions will be identical, except for the
> metal composition :thumbsup:
> ...


 Woohoo!


----------



## applevision (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

One of the most exciting flashlights. Period! 400 lumens!!!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



applevision said:


> One of the most exciting flashlights. Period! 400 lumens!!!


 
I think i may start a fan club


----------



## scout24 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Sa- Bre- Wolf! Sa- Bre- Wolf! Sa- Bre- Wolf! :twothumbs :twothumbs :thumbsup:


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Lookie at first post... you might like


----------



## scout24 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Looks fantastic!!! I can't wait to hold one of these!!! MMMMMMM Titanium... That was very Homeresque- I just pictured him drooling over donuts. A totally appropriate comparison, however. Thanks for the new photos and the update, sabrewolf.
Greg


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



scout24 said:


> Looks fantastic!!! I can't wait to hold one of these!!! MMMMMMM Titanium... That was very Homeresque- I just pictured him drooling over donuts. A totally appropriate comparison, however. Thanks for the new photos and the update, sabrewolf.
> Greg


 
Well, I really don't like taking the credit when it is really my Machinist
doing the metalwork. It won't look nice unless he does a good job 
Which, He does !! :twothumbs We have a few more things to settle up
before the final production... Sooooo, Soon Folks!
One of the Titanium models will be passed around. But please don't fill
my inbox with Requests. I will start a thread in the Passaround Section.


----------



## collector (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Nice !!


----------



## csshih (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Sabrewolf said:


> I think i may start a fan club



I'll be a member. :twothumbs


----------



## hamheart (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

any news?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



hamheart said:


> any news?


 
The Ti prototype body is on its way to me :twothumbs
I am going to build up this one with the new
batteries i got that will handle an 8000mA draw 

Hopefully i will have more news this weekend


----------



## scout24 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*





:wave:



Just breaking shoes impatiently... Has got to be the most interesting new light...


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



scout24 said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking shoes impatiently... Has got to be the most interesting new light...


 
Ima gonna call you Mr. Impatient  :nana: hehe
But..... I am working on the Ti prototype right now 
Gonna try to have it ready by this weekend.


----------



## Pontiaker (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I would really like one of these if there is ever an extra availible, ti would be my first choice. These would be great for the Ti carving I do on my knives.Check out my work on my website www.cucchiaraknives.com There is also another knifemaker that built a light like this out of ti a couple years ago using the same type of battery. He's not on the CPF, will try and find the old pics I have of it if I still have them. I think he did his about the same thickness with a top and bottom cover and no lense.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Pontiaker said:


> I would really like one of these if there is ever an extra availible, ti would be my first choice. These would be great for the Ti carving I do on my knives.Check out my work on my website www.cucchiaraknives.com There is also another knifemaker that built a light like this out of ti a couple years ago using the same type of battery. He's not on the CPF, will try and find the old pics I have of it if I still have them. I think he did his about the same thickness with a top and bottom cover and no lense.
> Thanks
> Matt


 
Sweet! I would love to see pics :thumbsup:


----------



## scout24 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Impatient with a smile... I know you have a lot of irons in the fire right now, and that's just the stuff on here with mini edc' s to build, 18650 edc's to order parts for, and all of us clamoring for details and changing our minds and monies to keep straight for two builds and shipping (stop me any time now!!!) I am glad you can keep all of this straight and find time to work and have a life and develop new products... Keep up the good work! 
Greg


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



scout24 said:


> Impatient with a smile... I know you have a lot of irons in the fire right now, and that's just the stuff on here with mini edc' s to build, 18650 edc's to order parts for, and all of us clamoring for details and changing our minds and monies to keep straight for two builds and shipping (stop me any time now!!!) I am glad you can keep all of this straight and find time to work and have a life and develop new products... Keep up the good work!
> Greg


 

After many hours without sleep.. Check out the first post... TI Proto is Done!


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Awesome!


----------



## applevision (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I am SO in on this one!

Holy crap.

I can't wait.
lovecpf


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



applevision said:


> I am SO in on this one!
> 
> Holy crap.
> 
> ...


 
Ohh.. and by the way.. i ordered some parts for our "Other" project


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

This thing is looking good, now I have a question is it "Chim-er-ia" or "Ky-mer-a"...eather way this thing looks great =]


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Youfoundnemo said:


> This thing is looking good, now I have a question is it "Chim-er-ia" or "Ky-mer-a"...eather way this thing looks great =]


 
I am gonna steal one of your cows.... But the Pronounciation is "Ky-Mera"


----------



## acourvil (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Wow, can't believe I missed this thread until now. If you are taking names for backup, please add me. Either Ti or Al would be o.k., preference for Ti.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



acourvil said:


> Wow, can't believe I missed this thread until now. If you are taking names for backup, please add me. Either Ti or Al would be o.k., preference for Ti.


 
Well the list can be as big as it needs to be  I added you :nana:


----------



## acourvil (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Good stuff! Thanks!


----------



## iconoclast (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Please add me to the list. This is definitely going to make for one interesting light.


----------



## Data (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Very nice looking light! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



iconoclast said:


> Please add me to the list. This is definitely going to make for one interesting light.


 
Your Added!


----------



## karlthev (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



karlthev said:


>


 popcorn tastes guuuud


----------



## jasonck08 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Looks cool. My suggestion would be to make it a dual purpose light.

Integrate an 8GB or 16GB flashdrive into it. There is plenty of room. To make things simple you could just buy a retail flash drive mill out some of the aluminum and use a 2nd usb port strickly for the flash drive.


----------



## nein166 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I really don't see a lot of room for a flashdrive 

I have a 2GB MicroSD in a MicroSD USB card reader that I keep on my keychain.
Maybe one of these built in as the Lanyard would do the trick for you


----------



## applevision (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



jasonck08 said:


> Looks cool. My suggestion would be to make it a dual purpose light.
> 
> Integrate an 8GB or 16GB flashdrive into it. There is plenty of room. To make things simple you could just buy a retail flash drive mill out some of the aluminum and use a 2nd usb port strickly for the flash drive.



An interesting suggestion, no doubt, but I agree with nein166--these are so ubiquitous now, it's almost a redundant feature, you know? 

:thinking:

Plus, at this stage, I want nothing that could possibly delay the light!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



jasonck08 said:


> Looks cool. My suggestion would be to make it a dual purpose light.
> 
> Integrate an 8GB or 16GB flashdrive into it. There is plenty of room. To make things simple you could just buy a retail flash drive mill out some of the aluminum and use a 2nd usb port strickly for the flash drive.


 

I thought about it, but that adds to much complexity to the light.
And having the mini-usb adapter on your keychian like the other guys 
said is the best option.


----------



## jasonck08 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Sabrewolf said:


> I thought about it, but that adds to much complexity to the light.
> And having the mini-usb adapter on your keychian like the other guys
> said is the best option.


 
The main reason I would want a flash drive built in, is to give an excuse to carry the sucker around in your pocket like all the time. I mean you might get some strange looks if you pull out a flashlight at work, but if you say its also your USB drive then its all good. It's a good way to cover up the fact that your a flashaholic. 

Consider a Premium version, with an integrated flash drive.


----------



## johnnymceldoo (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Its a cool idea but I think it would be a little too heavy to stick into your computer with all that weight flexing the usb socket.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



jasonck08 said:


> The main reason I would want a flash drive built in, is to give an excuse to carry the sucker around in your pocket like all the time. I mean you might get some strange looks if you pull out a flashlight at work, but if you say its also your USB drive then its all good. It's a good way to cover up the fact that your a flashaholic.
> 
> Consider a Premium version, with an integrated flash drive.


 

I'am gonna venture to say that it will cost about 200$ extra to incorporate
a 16gb flashdrive in the light. You would still need the cable to connect
the light to your PC or Mac (Mini-Usb). I may be able to do it for you,
or anyone else if they want  Ill have to do some experimentation to
see if the charging circuit and Flashdrive will coexist on the same connection.
If not, then 2 seperate Mini-Usb ports would be neccessary to pull it off.

If you are serious about it, then i could do the testing......
So about 600$ would get you a 300-400 lumen pocket light with a 16gb Flashdrive


----------



## jasonck08 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

$200? Why so much. All you have to do is mill out a little extra aluminum and get a regular USB to mini usb converter, and slam in the flashdrive with some glue. 16GB flashdrives can be purchased online for ~$30.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



jasonck08 said:


> $200? Why so much. All you have to do is mill out a little extra aluminum and get a regular USB to mini usb converter, and slam in the flashdrive with some glue. 16GB flashdrives can be purchased online for ~$30.


 

Because i Cant use a normal flashdrive  It will have to be a 
MicroSD with a usb adapter that will have to be taken apart, 
and the wires soldered. Also, they cost a bit more too.
Iam not going to put a Peice of Junk from Ebay in my light either.
This is a nice Titanium Light and it doesnt need junk inside.
its not as simple as one might think, As There is a bit of labor 
involved to pull it off. Okay, Alot of labor


----------



## Stillphoto (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I for one am happy with it just lighting up. I've got some interesting plans for the titanium.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Stillphoto said:


> I for one am happy with it just lighting up. I've got some interesting plans for the titanium.


 
Would you care to share your Interesting thoughts????


----------



## MWClint (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Very nice updated pics!

Count me in for a Ti version.
:devil:


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Ohh, check out the first post... 
The new Ti Design is in


----------



## Grumpy (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Check this out. https://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut860

Could it be of some use in the design of your light?

or maybe this https://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut871


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Grumpy said:


> Check this out. https://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut860
> 
> Could it be of some use in the design of your light?
> 
> or maybe this https://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut871


 
Hmmm,
I am using an aspheric lense in my design. But it is intentionally
installed out of focus to deal with the multi-die design of the MC-E.
I did try a small TiR optic like you have in the second link, but it
looked really bad. The first one you listed is basically a rail-mounted
TiR optic, And may do the same thing as the round TiR. But, i havent
tried that yet. And its a bit too big with the usable optical area being 
10.5mm :mecry: The Mini is actually thinner than that  
I wonder if there is a smaller TiR Rail? hmmmmmmm


----------



## Stillphoto (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Sabrewolf said:


> Would you care to share your Interesting thoughts????


 
Oh just some ideas involving the artistry of one of our members, who has recently posted in this thread. The back side of this light is like a canvas waiting for his touch.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Stillphoto said:


> Oh just some ideas involving the artistry of one of our members, who has recently posted in this thread. The back side of this light is like a canvas waiting for his touch.


 
I am allready planning to send him a few of my lights 

The front And back are plenty thick to do some nice carving :thumbsup:
Ohh, the sides too.....


----------



## csshih (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



jasonck08 said:


> The main reason I would want a flash drive built in, is to give an excuse to carry the sucker around in your pocket like all the time. I mean you might get some strange looks if you pull out a flashlight at work, but if you say its also your USB drive then its all good. It's a good way to cover up the fact that your a flashaholic.



dude... embrace your flashaholicism.. dont hide it.


a :few: lights??!


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

*Post 500

**Youve forced my hand on this one, I can no longer resist. *​


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I'm interested in one, if I can afford it. If it's for sale, I'm also interested in the prototypes, pending a price estimate.


----------



## johnnymceldoo (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I wonder if one could be made out of oak or hickery and be waterproof and float with a dog whistle incorporated into the design.

Say your out on the boat fishing and youve had a couple shots of makers mark and fall out. You see your chimera floating just in front of you. You grab it and use the dog whistle to summon a pack of wild swimmer dogs to your rescue. 

It might sound like a stretch but you never know. Better to be prepared.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Chrontius said:


> I'm interested in one, if I can afford it. If it's for sale, I'm also interested in the prototypes, pending a price estimate.


 
Actually, the Prototypes are allready spoken for :twothumbs
I prob won't be selling my handmade proto tho.
It has grown on me too much :mecry:



johnnymceldoo said:


> I wonder if one could be made out of oak or hickery and be waterproof and float with a dog whistle incorporated into the design.
> 
> Say your out on the boat fishing and youve had a couple shots of makers mark and fall out. You see your chimera floating just in front of you. You grab it and use the dog whistle to summon a pack of wild swimmer dogs to your rescue.
> 
> It might sound like a stretch but you never know. Better to be prepared.


 
You need help 

Jeese, Summer dogs?? :thinking:


----------



## csshih (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Sabrewolf said:


> You need help



dude.. we're on a flashlight forum.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Wanna see what a Hardwired 2Gig MicroSD Card and Adapter looks
like stuffed "Inside" a Chimera Mini? Well, go to post # 1


----------



## brighterisbetter (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Ti Prototype is Finished!! The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Sabrewolf said:


> Thats a 2Gig MicroSD card thats hardwired to a very small usb adapter. It piggybacks the Mini Usb
> charging circuit. So when you plu the light in, it charges, and gives you a Storage Drive.
> I can get 16Gig cards in there just the same. I am going to offer this as an option for the
> light. 200$ is about what it will cost for a 16Gig setup. And the 16 is all i will do
> ...


Very nice!! :kewlpics: The 16Gb option is a bit out of my price range, but I'm sure some of us will welcome this addition. I know you said that the 16Gb is all that you'll do, but if there were a smaller option in the neighborhood of $50 I'd be very interested.


----------



## MWClint (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Wow, i'll have to consider the 16gb option if i have the extra $200 at the time. That is really useful. 

mmmm, usb bootable linux flashlight. 
with tux the linux penguin engraved into the case. ok..sorry, i'm geeking out now.


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Glad to see it's only an option. I, for one, would like to keep my lights and drives separate haha. That said, nice work.


----------



## csshih (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



MWClint said:


> Wow, i'll have to consider the 16gb option if i have the extra $200 at the time. That is really useful.
> 
> mmmm, usb bootable linux flashlight.
> with tux the linux penguin engraved into the case. ok..sorry, i'm geeking out now.




woah there.. stop voicing my dreams. that voice in my head has awoken again...

must.. have.. tux....


----------



## johnnymceldoo (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I'll admit, I like the flash drive option but in looking at the pics I dont see how your going to be able to put the dog whistle in there. Theres just not enough room.

Maybe we need a vote. Dog whistle or flash drive?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



johnnymceldoo said:


> I'll admit, I like the flash drive option but in looking at the pics I dont see how your going to be able to put the dog whistle in there. Theres just not enough room.
> 
> Maybe we need a vote. Dog whistle or flash drive?


 

Dog


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Sabrewolf said:


> Dog



Don't forget the ocarina in mine!:naughty:


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Stillphoto said:


> Don't forget the ocarina in mine!:naughty:


 
I can make it play the Bordello of Fire !


----------



## scout24 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Perhaps March of the Valkyries?


----------



## dom (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I think you'll have to rename this to

The Tardis

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



dom said:


> I think you'll have to rename this to
> 
> The Tardis
> 
> ...


 
Sweet! Then we can make it takes us to different worlds!

I will be getting the Gen 3 Ti tomorrow or monday 
It is the same overall dimensions as the Handmade 
awoominum version  And alot lighter than the Gen 1 Ti.
5.5oz Vs 3.2oz or about the same as a small cellphone 

Peanut Butta Jelly Time!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I revamped the first post for more options and details :twothumbs


----------



## scout24 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Looking better all the time, Sabrewolf! can't wait to see pics of the latest gen 3! Keep up the good work. Thank you for all the updates.
Greg


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Gen 3 is in! First post


----------



## scout24 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Gen III::twothumbs




 Okay, that's probably overkill on the smiles... I was quietly hoping you would be able to get back to the smaller size of your Al prototype, very glad it was not only possible, but that you deemed it so...


----------



## MWClint (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



> :MicroSD Memory Card Reader/Writer Builtin to Gen 3 Production Model
> There is NO Extra Charge for the option. You just take apart the light
> And slide in your own MicroSD card up to a 32Gig Capacity.




Sabrewolf, you are awesome!


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Wow, this keeps getting better all the time. :twothumbs 

I really like the mini-sd card reader. Allows us to upgrade the storage. 

I need to make sure I keep the funds in my PP.


----------



## csshih (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

oohhhh. snaaaapp!!1(one) 
impressive~!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Sales will be starting up soon! I may have to raise the price to about
425$ to cover the costs. I hope that doesnt put the kabash on the sales :mecry:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Sabrewolf said:


> Sales will be starting up soon!



Oh man that's great news  
At this very moment, I'm a bit  but am still interested. Should the sales thread go in order of the interested list prioritywise, then I'm about perfect position, cause right now I don't have the $$ but give me a few weeks to accumulate/save/selloff and I should be about there, then it's  instead of just


----------



## MWClint (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



brighterisbetter said:


> Oh man that's great news
> At this very moment, I'm a bit  but am still interested. Should the sales thread go in order of the interested list prioritywise, then I'm about perfect position, cause right now I don't have the $$ but give me a few weeks to accumulate/save/selloff and I should be about there, then it's  instead of just



Same here. I've got half $ right now, and definitly not going to pass this up this light. I'll sell a kidney..anyone need one?  bueller... bueller....


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I'm still in, but want the money clip also, wondering about total cost...


----------



## scout24 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

+1 on the moneyclip question?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I found a nice Brushed Ti money clip that may work 
Due to the complexities of an innocent looking clip with all the
curves and contours, I may have to buy it from retail. here is one
that you may find interesting: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015G7YJS/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Its a pretty thick Ti too 






Its possible that i could make something myself. But i need to do some more
experimentation on what type of Ti is best for a clip. The one that is
on my proto is aVERY thin, and if pulled back to far, It won't snap back.
I gave it to my cousin to play with... And the first thing he did was bend
out the clip :devil:


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

My preference for money clip would be one that was screwed on (where screws are accessible).

I use a money clip on my billfold and they only last a few months, and then they stretch open. 

If it was designed where the light is the back of the clip then you could unscrew it, bend it a little, and you would be back in business.

The other thought is having a slot in the light (don't think I like this), and the straight part of the clip slides into that. THat is what my current billfold is like.

Neale


----------



## iconoclast (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

This just keeps getting better all the time.
At first I thought the data storage option was just silly, but after thinking on it awhile and knowing that you'll be using a usb port to charge the thing anyway... the idea kinda grows on you after awhile. The card slot variant make a lot of sense, as then it's upgradable and only your led will be obsolete after a few weeks. 

I'm curious to see how the other options flesh out. Are any of them mutually exclusive? Does the Pontiaker artwork displace the tritium slots? Does the money clip get in the way of the tripod mount? Who's arranging the group-buy AlTiN coating? What does the price look like if you select "all of the above" in the extra options section? 
I know these can't be answered quite yet as much of this is still being worked out. But every time I come back to check on this thread it's looking even better than before, so I'm antsy to see how the rest is going to unfold.
It's certainly the most unique light I've seen so far around here.


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Well to answer one part of your question, artwork done by Pontiaker would be a whole separate thing...And would be as expansive as you and Matt decide on. 

Considering where the trit slots could be placed (up front right?), I don't see it interfering with much.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

The trit slots can be wherever you want 
In the front on either side of the lense, on the
back end, top cover, bottom, sides... possibilties
are only up to your imagination. I don't have
a "Set" location. But i do have the milling cutters
for just that purpose.. and 2 cupfuls of Norland
optical adhesive to pull it off.. And that means
i dont have to send it to the machinist 

The money clip will be screwed-in, and the screws
wil be accessable by you. If you guys/gals have a 
better clip that you would like me to use, Then let 
me know  As the one i posted was just an idea. 

As for the 1/4-20 Camera mount. It will be
tapped in the corner from the bottom close
to the lanyard hole. So yes, it will be off-center.

I prob won't do a coating.. But i have another finish
that can be done for less money. It has an antique
patina look to it. And is pretty durable. If you carry
this light in the same pocket as your keys, It will
pick up some of the brass from them. It looks kinda
"Weathered" and worn-in. Like an old saddle.
This light is made to be beatup, and carry a unique
finish that will vary from person-to person with age.
If you guys really want a coating, Please shoot me 
a PM.


----------



## jasonck08 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

So I guess I get a free one for making the suggestion to integrate a flash drive?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*



jasonck08 said:


> So I guess I get a free one for making the suggestion to integrate a flash drive?


 
Hehe... Uhm.... I had the idea months ago.. 
But now found that its easier to use the drive
for mounting the Mini-Usb connector against
for added strength. I will throw up some pics
when the Gen 3 is finished to show you what
i mean. It just works out better to integrate
it now, and give people the option to just
pop in a card of their liking :thumbsup:
The initial pics of the one i did before was an
overcomplication on my part. I found a much
better and cleaner way to do it.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: *NEW PICS* The "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Charging*

Hey robert, the pics look real nice, hope to see this one in person soon *Hint Hint*


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

The Pre-Pay starts in about a week !


----------



## csshih (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

5 days.. and counting


----------



## Bushman5 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

what does the memory card in the light do?


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Since the light already has a USB port for charging the battery and there was plenty of space for it, it's a natural to store files in the light since it will be plugged into the computer on a regular basis anyway. 

Not something for some of us, but others will figure what the heck, I'll let it do that too!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Bushman5 said:


> what does the memory card in the light do?


 
If you slide a MicroSD card into the builtin adapter,
It gives you a flashdrive to store files. And at the 
same time, Charges your light :thumbsup:

I just said to someone taday 
"Dude, I'am watching a movie from my flashlight"
Twas kinda funny :duh2:


----------



## scout24 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Maybe an Ipod sized screen so you can watch a movie ON your flashlight!!! :nana:


----------



## hamheart (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

the screen would be thicker than the light LOL


----------



## csshih (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



Sabrewolf said:


> If you slide a MicroSD card into the builtin adapter,
> It gives you a flashdrive to store files. And at the
> same time, Charges your light :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



hey wait.. that was me!!:duh2:
thought he integrated a micro projector in there.


----------



## tophery (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

I will buy 10!
With... the 16gb MICROsd card, projector, LCD screen, integrated MP3, the "included" micro pc, and lest we not forget, the Summer Dog Whistle. Thanks


----------



## johnnymceldoo (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Iam extremely excited about this light. I have the mini edc with a P7 and its the first light that has gone everywhere with me but this light will take center stage in my collection Iam sure. This light will sure enough be the most pocket friendly light on the market. Hopefully I wont forget that its in my pocket when my jeans get washed!


----------



## csshih (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



tophery said:


> I will buy 10!
> With... the 16gb MICROsd card, projector, LCD screen, integrated MP3, the "included" micro pc, and lest we not forget, the Summer Dog Whistle. Thanks



Don't forget the lazah beamz. and the rocket attachment..
gives a new meaning to "pocket rocket"


----------



## brighterisbetter (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*


----------



## scout24 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

Sabrewolf-
Just curious about prepay/ production timeline... don't worry, we won't hold you to exact days... Looking great, but would look even better clipped to my pocket!!!


----------



## iocheretyanny (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*

this thing is like a swiss army knife of flashlights! 
speaking of which - where is the small retractable knife option


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: New Pics And Member List Added "Chimera Mini" A "Flat" Edc with Built-in Usb Char*



iocheretyanny said:


> this thing is like a swiss army knife of flashlights!
> speaking of which - where is the small retractable knife option


Darn, I Knew i forgot something!



brighterisbetter said:


>


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226554
There ya go ^  Sales thread is up


----------

